

Ask HN: I don't like programming anymore. Help on a new career please? - ajushi

Hi guys,<p>I've been a programmer for quite some time and just recently, I hit a wall. I seem to not enjoy programming the way I used to.<p>I'm thinking about what other stuff do I like or interested in.<p>I remember from my experience that I really like tinkering web servers and I'm very interested in making them perform at their best. I love reading highscalability.com and now I'm wondering, should I make a career change? If so, what should I get into?<p>If you guys want to know more, ask away!<p>I'd really appreciate your help guys. Thank you in advance!<p>P.S.
I don't know if this might help but I seem to be very good at Yahoo NBA Fantasy and Magic the gathering :D
I'm just throwing it out there maybe it could help. Thanks again.
======
kalimatas
I think you should think twice before taking this step. I love programming,
but sometimes I feel the same. Sometimes I think maybe I've chosen wrong
career and I should really become a taxi driver. But it's all from sameness.
Try to change not your career for now but, for example, the project you are
working on, or try another programming language (this helps me a lot). At last
try to create your own project, even small, but it'll bring you joy back!

------
antidoh
Think of a few things you would enjoy spending your time on. Now, pick one of
those, and make a web site that lets you do whatever that is.

Or:

QA, tech writer, book writer, blogger/consultant/freelancer (where your blog
supports and builds your brand and credibility).

~~~
ajushi
hi antidoh! thanks for your suggestions. I'm curious about being a QA and
consultant. How do I get started?

~~~
antidoh
QA: contact a few local contractor agencies. Some specialize in QA. Or contact
a few companies directly and say "I wanna do X." You may have to look longer
than you're used to if you want a QA position that pays what you're used to.

How to be a consultant or freelancer: dunno. Just some roles that I know some
people do, and some of those do it well.

------
sumang
Consulting is the best option , let me know how I can reach you .

~~~
ajushi
That would be awesome, thank you. Please see my profile for my email. Thanks!

